# my car now says ...... (with photos)



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Ta Dahhhh, now for the bling on the back window. Smiley face first I think.

Kim


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great . Nice work.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

no offense, but it appears to me that the top decal is off center to the left and the bottom two are not level compared to each other... the left one appears higher than the right one and maybe also not quite level. Some of the numbers look a bit jiggy like you put them all on individually. 

The silvery vinyl on the white paint does not provide good contrast making it more difficult to see. It would be much more effective on the dark glass, or if you had used a darker vinyl on the white. 

Did you cut these with a cricut or something too small to do in one piece?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks great. I have my car decorated with our company logo and info as well. I know of at least $6000 in sales this year that came from people seeing the vehicle, more in previous years. We also got an intern from the vehicle graphics, she saw my car on the highway and called us, she was a textile design student at an art college, and after the internship ended we hired her, she worked here for about 1.5 years and was an awesome employee. The ongoing branding is priceless.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks great!Hope it pulls some business your way!keep us informed!Eric


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome job, Kim!
Glenn, I think it's rhinestones, not vinyl.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

You have been busy! Good job! Post when you get your first referral from it?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Kim, Awesome job. I can't wait to see what else you add to the window. Looking good!!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

jiarby said:


> no offense, but it appears to me that the top decal is off center to the left and the bottom two are not level compared to each other... the left one appears higher than the right one and maybe also not quite level. Some of the numbers look a bit jiggy like you put them all on individually.
> 
> The silvery vinyl on the white paint does not provide good contrast making it more difficult to see. It would be much more effective on the dark glass, or if you had used a darker vinyl on the white.
> 
> Did you cut these with a cricut or something too small to do in one piece?


 
No offence taken, you obviously didn't read my first post when I put the blue stones on and posted the inital photos. Yes, darker stones would have been more effective but it was my first decal and secondly I was running very low on stones and that was the only colour I had enough of to make that size decal. The window is being reserved for smaller decals. I couldn't put larger decals across the back window because of the wiper blade and the last thing I wanted to do was put it on the window below the blade so that the dirty water washes down over the decal. At least where it is there is the ridge between the back window and the body of the boot to disperse some of that water so that the muck doesn't go directly onto the bling.

The decals on the bumper were made in two long strips, not in individually cut letters. They were also applied as two long strips. However I felt that with so much ppf visible it distracted from the design so before the fluid behind the decal had dried I went in with a scapel and very carefully cut away the ppf between the letters/numbers.

Yep, you are probably right about the application being slightly off centre, I tried very hard to get the blue one right and thought it was but shall hang my head in shame of being less than perfect when applying my very first decal.

The phone numer on the bumper was truely hellish to apply because unlike the web address decal there are gaps between the groups numbers and that makes it very difficult to control the ppf because it is so lax compared to the areas with the stones applied to it. I moved bits and reapplied bits and tried very hard to get it right but I obviously failed  Both hubby and I spent about half an hour checking and rechecking where we put them but there we go we got it wrong.

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Dan K said:


> Looks great. I have my car decorated with our company logo and info as well. I know of at least $6000 in sales this year that came from people seeing the vehicle, more in previous years. We also got an intern from the vehicle graphics, she saw my car on the highway and called us, she was a textile design student at an art college, and after the internship ended we hired her, she worked here for about 1.5 years and was an awesome employee. The ongoing branding is priceless.


That is such an uplifting story, Dan. Amazing how good people come into your life/company by such bizarre methods. I know when I am driving around I regularly jot down phone numbers I have seen on vehicles, it is an amazing way of finding local tradesmen. Hope it helps raise my profile.

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> Kim, Awesome job. I can't wait to see what else you add to the window. Looking good!!


 
Hi Marilyn

You can be sure that it won't be my mother's idea that I put half of my logo on each side of the window. I groan to think about how many stones that would take. Trying to control all that ppf as it is peeled off the backing makes me shudder just contemplating it; maybe just a smiley face of something to start with. 

Kim


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry..

I missed that it was rhinestones and I thought it was glittery vinyl . Sorry! Rhinestones are much harder to do straight. I will be curious to see how many are still there in a few months! Do you think they will be durable otdoors? Keep us up to date.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

DAS tested rhinestone decals using their system before releasing it. They tested in various climates and conditions. You just cannot go through a brush type car wash only brushless. Tested in extreme heat and cold with no problems when properly applied.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

It's Gliter Film or Rhinestones? 

Will it stay well when raining?


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

By all accounts the rhinestones seem to stay put in both the heat and the wet. I understand that the stones hold in brushless car washes but the wash with the brush thingies is not recommended. I also contact Xpel to ask how their film goes with the car wash and they said the same thing about car washes. 

I know the contributors to the rhinestone decal threads live in a variety of states of America and the stones appear to be holding up well in the differing weather conditions.

Kim


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rhinestones and yes it will say on.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kim_t2_au said:


> No offence taken, you obviously didn't read my first post when I put the blue stones on and posted the inital photos. Yes, darker stones would have been more effective but it was my first decal and secondly I was running very low on stones and that was the only colour I had enough of to make that size decal. The window is being reserved for smaller decals. I couldn't put larger decals across the back window because of the wiper blade and the last thing I wanted to do was put it on the window below the blade so that the dirty water washes down over the decal. At least where it is there is the ridge between the back window and the body of the boot to disperse some of that water so that the muck doesn't go directly onto the bling.
> 
> The decals on the bumper were made in two long strips, not in individually cut letters. They were also applied as two long strips. However I felt that with so much ppf visible it distracted from the design so before the fluid behind the decal had dried I went in with a scapel and very carefully cut away the ppf between the letters/numbers.
> 
> ...


Kim I think you did great,,,, thanks for sharing
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

